
Twitter sues US government over attempt to unmask anti-Trump account - okket
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/6/15211092/twitter-trump-lawsuit-customs-alt-government
======
okket
[dupe] see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053958)

